
Julia joins the PetaFlop club – 650,000 cores, 1.3M threads, 56 TB of data - ViralBShah
https://juliacomputing.com/press/2017/09/12/julia-joins-petaflop-club.html
======
peatmoss
I'm ready for the new wave of interest in Julia as the language gets close to
a stable 1.0 release. I jumped into Julia a few years ago just to test the
waters and found it at least as pleasant as R or Python for basic and not-so-
basic data tasks.

If I could wave a wand and choose what language I write day-to-day I would
still rather have a full S-expression lisp like Racket, but a Dylan-like
language with good performance and well-considered libraries is a solid
consolation prize.

If Julia can get RStudio to extend tooling support to Julia (unlikely, because
if this were easy, they'd have done so for Python already), or if someone like
Julia Computing can replicate the RStudio experience, the future for Julia
will be interesting.

If anyone out there uses R with Emacs Speaks Statistics, and wants a pleasant
surprise, give Julia a shot and see that ESS supports Julia out of the box.

------
carlmr
The growth of Julia seems a bit overstated. If I look at Google trends it's
more on a plateaued even slightly downward trajectory.

